# ICD coding App



## avon4117 (Oct 10, 2016)

Would you trust a coding app?...and if so which one would you recommend? It would be so cool if AAPC had one.


----------



## Sundancer (Feb 22, 2017)

No, probably not.  Most apps aren't maintained and updated as regularly as something like ICD would need to be.  And it's a huge amount of data, actually.  I wouldn't trust one unless it was managed by a large well-known, reputable industry organization such as AAPC, Optum, AHIMA, etc. 

There are free websites that can do what you are looking for, and will work fine on a phone screen environment.  Have you tried ICD10Data.com yet? http://www.icd10data.com/ Give that one a look.  Very easy to navigate, very robust, updated regularly as ICD changes are posted. Very smartphone friendly. There are links for ICD10-CM, ICD10-PCS, will link over to HCPCS codes, has the indexes, the neoplasm and drug tables, etc. Even has a ICD9 to ICD10 conversion tool.  You can search it just like you would from your book.  Great resource to keep open while coding, when you just want a quick lookie at the section rules, or to make sure you're using a familiar code in the correct manner, etc. 

Now, it doesn't have the full guidelines.  Keep in mind this is only a TOOL to help. It is not a replacement for your coding book! But it is a great tool to use as a compliment to your books, or when you just need a quick look to confirm a coding situation on the fly.


----------



## mhstrauss (Feb 22, 2017)

I agree with everything said in previous response. I have found one helpful app though--by Supercoder.com, which is a fairly respectable resource. Available for Apple and Android (search "ICD10 search" in the play store, it is blue background with white lightning bolt).  The search function in it isn't the greatest, especially in the free version. The paid version isn't too expensive--was around $30 per year last time I priced it. It is updated with 2017 codes. And while it does not have the initial guidelines, it DOES have the includes and excludes notes at each individual code level. IMO, it is good if you know the general code section to look in, but again, not the best way to search.

HTH!


----------



## AlanPechacek (Mar 6, 2017)

*Icd-10 app*

Contrary to the above discussion, there is now an APP for coding ICD-10 for Orthopedic Surgery (only).  It is based on the book:  ICD-10 for Orthopedic Surgery.  It is available through the Website icd10orthocoder.com for both Google and Apple APP stores for smart phones and/or tablets.

Alan Pechacek, M.D.


----------

